# SA rehab



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

There are a bunch of other drug, alcohol, and sex rehab centers all over the place. Basically, they are like hotels where you get away from outside pressures to learn how to overcome your addictions.

Now, I am wondering is there one for SA? Could a 2, 4, or 8 week positive social training program 'fix' us? Would you go to something like this?

What kind of sessions do you think there would be? Job interviews, public speaking, social friendliness, small talk, flirting, dating,...


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Classified said:


> There are a bunch of other drug, alcohol, and sex rehab centers all over the place. Basically, they are like hotels where you get away from outside pressures to learn how to overcome your addictions.
> 
> Now, I am wondering is there one for SA? Could a 2, 4, or 8 week positive social training program 'fix' us? Would you go to something like this?
> 
> What kind of sessions do you think there would be? Job interviews, public speaking, social friendliness, small talk, flirting, dating,...


Like this?

http://www.camh.net/About_CAMH/Guid...and_Anxiety_Program/guide_inpatient_unit.html

Maybe you can contact them to find one if your area wherever that is.


----------



## Closed (Dec 9, 2010)

Classified said:


> Now, I am wondering is there one for SA? Could a 2, 4, or 8 week positive social training program 'fix' us? Would you go to something like this?
> 
> What kind of sessions do you think there would be? Job interviews, public speaking, social friendliness, small talk, flirting, dating,...


Yes, I'd definitely go to one. I think it would be sad to miss any opportunity to 'fix' myself.

I would love it if they had job interviews. I have no idea how to handle interviews so for them to know I have SA (which would take the pressure off straight away) and give me tips on how to think and what to say would be very helpful, I reckon!


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

If there was one of these around my area id definitly participate. Alot could probably be accomplished with an organized program let alone the money youd save for psychiatrists/psychologists/meds.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I dunno, wouldn't it be kind of silly for someone struggling with SA to go to a hideout somewhere in order to recover? Surely it'd be best to have an in-the-community centre so you can actually go out and do parts of normal life to help yourself?


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Classified said:


> There are a bunch of other drug, alcohol, and sex rehab centers all over the place. Basically, they are like hotels where you get away from outside pressures to learn how to overcome your addictions.
> 
> Now, I am wondering is there one for SA? Could a 2, 4, or 8 week positive social training program 'fix' us? Would you go to something like this?
> 
> What kind of sessions do you think there would be? Job interviews, public speaking, social friendliness, small talk, flirting, dating,...


I was thinking about this as well lately. I don't think there is much specific to helping people with SA in my experiences. The problem is even when a session is started is the person sufficiently qualified to help people towards overcoming their SA? I know that their are courses for dating and assertiveness that are not entirely dissimilar in that one is exposed to situations with the intention of desensitising oneself. I think there is lots of stuff people can work on at these groups like making eye contact, talking one to one, talking in groups, dealing with workplace bullies.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> I dunno, wouldn't it be kind of silly for someone struggling with SA to go to a hideout somewhere in order to recover? Surely it'd be best to have an in-the-community centre so you can actually go out and do parts of normal life to help yourself?


Yeah, know where you're coming from with that. Sounds good in theory about some sort of camp/rehab but then you'd be around others just like you, when you went back in the real world think things would be back to just the way they are now. Problem I always have is that it's good to talk with others the same as you but when you're around more 'normal' people they still think the same about you, no clue on how to change my'their way of thinking.:afr


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

The whole idea of rehab is to teach you how to function when you come back to the real world. It would also have to give you some tips on how to improve your situation once you are back.


----------



## lshill929 (Sep 14, 2011)

A rehabilitation program is only effective if you use the skills you learn at rehab and incorporate them into your daily life. You'd also need some sort of support system after a rehab to help you deal with the real world. I actually found help for social and behavioral problems at my local NJ hospital services. I went through a year of counseling and they helped me put certain issues into perspective and take charge of my own life. It was scary and yet a relief at the same time. I would recommend this for anybody suffering SA. It's not easy, but with the right doctors, it's definitely possible.


----------



## Cisco (Mar 2, 2007)

I read a blog once by lady who did an intensive outpatient at this place:
http://www.slbmi.com/anxiety_center/index.htm

I don't remember whether she was there one week or two weeks. She stayed in a hotel and worked on her therapy homework assignments in the evenings.

I've thought that it would be cool if somebody offered a retreat that was something like a short-term intensive outpatient program. You'd offer a scheduled session and have a number of people come in at the same time for the same week-long session. They could stay in a local motel at night, rather than being in a hospital or other expensive in-house facility. During the day there could be classes, group therapy (you'd already have people for a group), and breakouts for individual therapy. In the evening, the group would have an assignment to complete - go out to dinner, go to a local event, go to an activity like bowling or something, or go to a shopping center if there are people who need practice approaching cashiers or asking for help in a store.

Because it would only be a week, people could take use vacation time to leave work. Participants could also be encouraged to get a therapist locally to help them continue applying what they learned after they return home.

Now all I need is to get a PhD in Psychology and a whole bunch of money, and I've got a business.


----------

